# Soundbite



## theenglishstudent

How can I translate the expression "Sound bites"?


----------



## You little ripper!

Theenglishstudent, could you please give us some context? It doesn't really make sense as it is.


----------



## theenglishstudent

Hello Charles Costante,

Oh yes, excuse me,
I'll give you all the sentence:

Journalists should make certain that headlines, news teases and promotional material, photos, video, audio, graphics, _sound bites _and quotations do not misrepresent.

Thanks.

P.S. An other question: can I translate _news teases_ as _articoli civetta_?


----------



## You little ripper!

This is the definition for anyone who would like to attempt a translation.

_A *sound bite* is a very short piece of __dick__ taken from a longer __speech__ or an __interview__ in which someone with __authority__ or the average "man on the street" says something which is considered by those who __edit__ the speech or interview to be the most important point._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_bites

*The englishstudent*, you may wish to start a new thread for your second question.


----------



## You little ripper!

Oxford Paravia translates it as _*breve estratto di un’intervista registrata. *_
http://www.oxfordparavia.it/lemmaEng35848


----------



## theenglishstudent

Thanks a lot. Your informations are very useful!!!


----------



## theenglishstudent

Hello!

Can I translate "news teases" with "articoli civetta"? What do you think?


----------



## Arrius

To *Charles Constante*: I cannot find in your Wikipedia link for _dick_ any definition that would fit in your sentence. In the US it means _detective_, in the UK _a penis_, perhaps it means something else in Strine?

Well-meaning word to the wise for* theenglishstudent*:_ *information*_ is one of a small group of English words that are not used in the plural and, as you may know,  in the singular one has to say "a piece of information" not "an information"


----------



## You little ripper!

Arrius said:


> To *Charles Constante*: I cannot find in your Wikipedia link for _dick_ any definition that would fit in your sentence. In the US it means _detective_, in the UK _a penis_, perhaps it means something else in Strine?


The main link is this one:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_bites

I hadn't checked the links within that link and you're quite right; it doesn't make sense. There doesn't seem to be any connection to _*sound bites. *_ It must be a mistake.


----------



## LSU_tiger

Ciao Arrius e Charles,
I'm thinking "Dick" surlely refers to _diction_ in this case, though I have never heard this abbreviation used before. In fact, as abbreviations go, "dick" doesn't make any since; one would think that "dic" would be the correct way to abbreviate "diction". Anyways, I have never heard of an abbreviation to the word _diction. _


----------



## Arrius

LSU_tiger said:


> Ciao Arrius e Charles,
> I'm thinking "Dick" surlely refers to _diction_ in this case, though I have never heard this abbreviation used before. In fact, as abbreviations go, "dick" doesn't make any since; one would think that "dic" would be the correct way to abbreviate "diction". Anyways, I have never heard of an abbreviation to the word _diction. _


 
_Diction _is the way you pronounce words, so you can't have "a short piece of " it, and it also wouldn't make any sense here.  Possibly, you mean _*dictation*,_ perhaps taken down in shorthand.  However, I know of no abbreviation of this in English. It is true that English does have more shortened forms than most languages, but not here, I think.


----------



## You little ripper!

*LSU tiger*, I think this link is better.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soundbite

There are 2 references in Wikipedia. The link I posted earlier was entitled _*Sound bites. *_This one is* Soundbite.*


----------



## jacquesvd

Charles Costante said:


> Oxford Paravia translates it as _*breve estratto di un’intervista registrata. *_
> http://www.oxfordparavia.it/lemmaEng35848


 
Breve frase che ha un grande impatto è un' altra definizione che ho trovato, ma per me queste frasi sono troppo lunghe per esser riferite e considerate vere soundbites.

In Inglese penso che un soundbite is the essential quote out of a speech (or the sparking melodic line in a tune) that catches the attention, is remembered and becomes a reference sentence.

An example of a new soundbite would be the former German Chancelor Kohl promising at the time of the reunification  'Blühende Landschaften= blossoming landscapes" to East Germany. The rest of the speech is forgotten, the sentence remained and is used as a reference point in a great number of discussions.

Quale potrebbe dunque essere una sola parola italiana corrispondente?


----------



## Crispal

Che ne dite di "slogan"? Potrebbe comunque funzionare, dato che è una frase breve di forte impatto mediatico...


----------



## jacquesvd

Crispal said:


> Che ne dite di "slogan"? Potrebbe comunque funzionare, dato che è una frase breve di forte impatto mediatico...


 
Non va male ma penso che ci sia sempre una distinzione come l'esistenza delle due parole nell' inglese stesso lo prova.

Slogan mi pare essere un grido lanciato da una ditta commerciale, un partito politico o qualsiasi gruppo che vuole sopratutto convincere della qualità di un prodotto nel campo commerciale, di creare una alleanza dietro un progetto nell'ambiente politico, etc. mentre un 'soundbite' non vuole necessariamente questo (anche se qualche volta lo fa) ma è piuttosto qualcosa di essenziale in un discorso che va specialmente notata e rammentata. Utilizzato più tardi e subito riconosciuto, crea un fondo comune d'intendimento.

Non so se ho riuscito ad esprimermi sufficientemente chiaramente; se no, non mi resta che concludere con la parola di Rilke: scusate l'imperfezione della mia lingua.


----------



## Miachetemio

Penso che in Italiano vi siano piú espressioni, ciascuno magari sottilmente diversa dall'altra, per rendere l'idea di soundbite.

Mi vengono in mente "frase memorabile" e "frase ad effetto.

Forse frase memorabile é quella che risponde meglio.

Frase ad effetto mi da l'idea di una frase costruita con l'intenzione ( o con la speranza che) colpisca e resti, potremmo dire una "sottoclasse" delle memorabili.


----------



## jacquesvd

Miachetemio said:


> Penso che in Italiano vi siano piú espressioni, ciascuno magari sottilmente diversa dall'altra, per rendere l'idea di soundbite.
> 
> Mi vengono in mente "frase memorabile" e "frase ad effetto.
> 
> Forse frase memorabile é quella che risponde meglio.
> 
> Frase ad effetto mi da l'idea di una frase costruita con l'intenzione ( o con la speranza che) colpisca e resti, potremmo dire una "sottoclasse" delle memorabili.


 
"Frase memorabile" lo traduce perfettamente ma mi sembra solamente descrittiva e manca la stringatezza e l'effeto di sorpresa che proviene dal combinare il suono (sound metaforo per parola) con ciò che produce: "una morsura" vuol dire  una parola che attaca.

Credo che si vuole qui un neologismo come lo era all'inizio nello stesso inglese, ma essendo uno straniero non posso arrischiarmi su questo terreno, altrimenti penserei a 'parola pungente' o 'frase pungente'


----------



## Miachetemio

jacquesvd said:


> "Frase memorabile" lo traduce perfettamente ma mi sembra solamente descrittiva e manca la stringatezza e l'effeto di sorpresa che proviene dal combinare il suono (sound metaforo per parola) con ciò che produce: "una morsura" vuol dire  una parola che attaca.
> 
> Credo che si vuole qui un neologismo come lo era all'inizio nello stesso inglese, ma essendo uno straniero non posso arrischiarmi su questo terreno, altrimenti penserei a 'parola pungente' o 'frase pungente'



Beh, ti confesso che mi era venuto in mente "frase mordace" , che attira per l'evidente rifermento al mordere, ma l'ho scartata perché è proprio intesa come frase pungente, sarcastica. In soundbite, credo che "bite" stia piú per boccone che per morso. 
Non mi pare che potremmo definire pungente la frase di Kohl che hai citato. 

Probabilmente, se ce ne sará l'esigenza, prima o poi verrá fuori un neologismo...probabilmente brutto,come succede nella maggior parte dei casi.


----------



## jacquesvd

Miachetemio said:


> Beh, ti confesso che mi era venuto in mente "frase mordace" , che attira per l'evidente rifermento al mordere, ma l'ho scartata perché è proprio intesa come frase pungente, sarcastica. In soundbite, credo che "bite" stia piú per boccone che per morso.
> Non mi pare che potremmo definire pungente la frase di Kohl che hai citato.
> 
> Probabilmente, se ce ne sará l'esigenza, prima o poi verrá fuori un neologismo...probabilmente brutto,come succede nella maggior parte dei casi.


M'inchino subito e mi pare che 'frase mordace' sarebbe anche meglio che pungente ma forse neanche appropriata per riferire a per esempio la famosa frase di Kohl. Adesso mi viene in mente: frase altisonante o frase risuonante?


----------



## Miachetemio

jacquesvd said:


> M'inchino subito e mi pare che 'frase mordace' sarebbe anche meglio che pungente ma forse neanche appropriata per riferire a per esempio la famosa frase di Kohl. Adesso mi viene in mente: frase altisonante o frase risuonante?



Frase altisonante= frase magniloquente (dice tutto!!!)
Frase risonante => mi dai l'occasione di usare un soundbite Italiano: "bella ma sfortunata prova".

Sono in stallo creativo! 

Invece,mi sono accorto che abbiamo (o almeno, io ho) perso di vista il punto di partenza, cioé la richiesta di TES ( post 3)

Journalists should make certain that headlines, news teases and promotional material, photos, video, audio, graphics, sound bites and quotations do not misrepresent.

In questo caso penso proprio che "frasi memorabili"non vada bene; suggerirei "frasi isolate "o "frammenti di discorsi". ( non escludo che qualcuno lo abbia giá detto; chiedo scusa, ma non voglio rileggere tutti i post).


----------



## jacquesvd

Miachetemio said:


> Frase altisonante= frase magniloquente (dice tutto!!!)
> Frase risonante => mi dai l'occasione di usare un soundbite Italiano: "bella ma sfortunata prova".
> 
> Sono in stallo creativo!
> 
> Invece,mi sono accorto che abbiamo (o almeno, io ho) perso di vista il punto di partenza, cioé la richiesta di TES ( post 3)
> 
> Journalists should make certain that headlines, news teases and promotional material, photos, video, audio, graphics, sound bites and quotations do not misrepresent.
> 
> In questo caso penso proprio che "frasi memorabili"non vada bene; suggerirei "frasi isolate "o "frammenti di discorsi". ( non escludo che qualcuno lo abbia giá detto; chiedo scusa, ma non voglio rileggere tutti i post).


 
technically  a soundbite is just a couple of memorable words out of a speech that will be remembered according to a definition I read in the English forum. It's obvious that they shouldn't be negatively manipulated and used to misrepresent. But that would be true for all quotes and whilst this is an extremely true statement it stands completely isolated from the translation issue and the possible misuse an ill-advised person could try to make of it. This latter aspect cannot be integrated into the translation. 

And moreover,  soundbite is not just that (a few memorable words)  but a trifle more: it is the essential quote out of a speech that is remembered and used in other discussions. Frammenti di discorsi sound therefore a bit too neutral.  If none of the suggested alternatives so far can work, I would think that your first throw: frase memorabile is the best.

Thanks for looking with me into this.


----------



## daaacis

Salve,
riapro questo thread perché sono incappata in un'occorrenza di "soundbite" che mi pare difficilmente riconducibile ai tentativi di traduzione fatti finora. In un articolo che descrive com'è nata e si è sviluppata nel tempo l'avventura imprenditoriale di tre amici che si sono messi a produrre smoothies, ad un certo punto si racconta di come i tre siano arrivati alla formulazione delle loro bevande dopo aver chiesto ad esperti del settore gli ingredienti dei drinks già sul mercato. Ecco la frase in questione:

"Naivety", adds Richard, *who is always ready with a soundbite*, "can be a great asset in business because you challenge the status quo".

Secondo voi in questo caso "soundbite" potrebbe essere tradotto con espressioni simili a "massima", "aforisma", "perla di saggezza"?


----------



## Blackman

Se puoi permetterti un registro più colloquiale, forse potrebbe funzionare _aggiunge Richard, che ne sa sempre una in più.

_


daaacis said:


> Salve,
> riapro questo thread perché sono incappata in un'occorrenza di "soundbite" che mi pare difficilmente riconducibile ai tentativi di traduzione fatti finora. In un articolo che descrive com'è nata e si è sviluppata nel tempo l'avventura imprenditoriale di tre amici che si sono messi a produrre smoothies, ad un certo punto si racconta di come i tre siano arrivati alla formulazione delle loro bevande dopo aver chiesto ad esperti del settore gli ingredienti dei drinks già sul mercato. Ecco la frase in questione:
> 
> "Naivety", adds Richard, *who is always ready with a soundbite*, "can be a great asset in business because you challenge the status quo".
> 
> Secondo voi in questo caso "soundbite" potrebbe essere tradotto con espressioni simili a "massima", "aforisma", "perla di saggezza"?


----------



## london calling

@Daacias

Frase breve di grande effetto (?)


----------



## joanvillafane

A sound bite is a catchy and quotable expression/sentence/saying, etc.  Does "citabile" fit in correctly in Italian?
Una frase citabile (di grande effetto) ??


----------



## Blackman

What you're looking for Joan, is _frase/battuta a effetto_._ Citabile _actually means _permitted/allowed to be quoted._


----------



## joanvillafane

OH! thanks, Blackman.


----------



## london calling

Which is what I suggested above, Blackman! 

Jo, looks like you an' me's on the same wavelength again.


----------



## Blackman

Sure LC, I didn't mean to usurp you...sorry about that...



london calling said:


> Which is what I suggested above, Blackman!


----------



## joanvillafane

same wavelength in English, maybe - I'm not yet on yours in Italian  - thanks for teaching me a new word, but now another question
is there a difference between frase di grande effetto (LC) and frase a effetto (Blackman)


----------



## Blackman

May I, LC?

I'd use LC's one as compliment in the right context, while mine has a slight derogatory nuance. Actually, strongly derogatory.



joanvillafane said:


> same wavelength in English, maybe - I'm not yet on yours in Italian  - thanks for teaching me a new word, but now another question
> is there a difference between frase di grande effetto (LC) and frase a effetto (Blackman)


----------

